# What forks are you riding?



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm 245# and have had a big challenge finding forks that work well for my big a$$. My double boinger came with a psylo XC which was worthless for me, even with the extra firm spring kit it may be good to 200#. That bike now has a Marzocchi Z1 FR SL ECC that works pretty well for me. My SS bike also has a "Zoke" MX pro air ETA I like it pretty well also, especially the way it locks out yet still has about 1" of travel. What sucks is I had two brand new *wrong * forks on two bikes and lost money selling and purchasing the right forks. I was kind of pissed because the bike shops that sold me the wrong ones did little to help. One did give me a good discount on the replacement fork. Don't make the same mistake. A great bike is only great if the fork works for you.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Lefty Max.*

With the x-firm spring kit, with no preload spacers. I am at 225lb currently.


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fox RLC*

Currently 224lb. Steed is a TrekLiquid30. I have had very good luck and reliability with the Fox RLC fork over the course of 14 months and 1200+ singletrack miles which is more than I can say for the Liquid. I have been warned about a clydesdale running a Fox RLC, but it has held up like a champ and I love it. When I spec out my new bike or need to replace the Fox, I would strongly consider a Zoke.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Liquid troubles?*



AZClydesdale said:


> Currently 224lb. Steed is a TrekLiquid30. I have had very good luck and reliability with the Fox RLC fork over the course of 14 months and 1200+ singletrack miles which is more than I can say for the Liquid. I have been warned about a clydesdale running a Fox RLC, but it has held up like a champ and I love it. When I spec out my new bike or need to replace the Fox, I would strongly consider a Zoke.


What trouble have you had with the liquid? I ride a liquid 20 but I upgraded it with Sram XO shifters and rear derailer before I took delivery. My only problem was the stock Psylo fork and some ghost shifting which was rectified with a longer rear cable housing.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*marz mx-comp and sherman flick*

the 4" mx-comp does all right for cross country (for me), though after riding my flick i now thing that may be the route i go in the future - less flex. good reliability on marzocchi - and it's too early to tell about the manitou. not that the ride of the mx-comp had bothered me all that much prior to my sherman experience, but once you know ...

i've also ridden fox forx and cannondale's stuff, both of which i liked very much for stiffness. actually, the headshok i rode steered so quick and precise that i went over in a heap ... but sadly, 80mm of travel just wasn't enough.


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey Mattman,*



Mattman said:


> What trouble have you had with the liquid?


I don't want to start the Clydesdale forum off by bashing Trek, as many outspoken members already do on the Trek-Fisher forum.

I love my Trek. The Liquid is a fast climber which keeps in line with the Fuels. Fully extended it is a hoot to ride on downhill singletrack. I did not have any frame problems for the 10 months and close to 1,000 miles of singletrack.

I recently broke my Liquid30 front triangle, severed the ZR9000 below the front derailure hanger and on the top tube. Frames break all the time. We all know plenty of manufacturers who make burlier frames, which I will likely do early next year. Trek has stood by their Lifetime Frame Warranty 100%.

To other readers, I apologize if I sound defensive: I only suggest we keep flames (Ellsworth, Trek, etc) on those manufacturer forums.

AZClydesdale


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

When 230 -> Marzocchi atom race/ atom bomb: Great forks 
atom bomb lasted 1 year...got too flexy. Atom Race is still going over 2500 miles.

Now 200 ->Riding marathon sl. kinda flexy but light weight like me.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Duke XC*

Works great for me, but I am a smooth rider not very hard on anything but rims and spokes.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

2001 Sid XC- Works well, but a bit flexy

2003 Fox 100 RL- Great, no flex.

I'm 225 lbs.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Fox 125 Vanilla-r yellow spring I'm 6' 4" riding at 210 solid axle, never bottomed it on the trail even when trying, turns like its on rails. Also running a Fox 2.2 750# Vanilla rc on the frame. Hope the Marin handles it cause its hard to ride slow.


----------



## bhutata (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm 6'1" and about 250. Currently, I'm riding a Magura Quake S with 75mm travel. It was a NOS I picked up last fall that's a few years old. I did have the firmer springs installed, but that wound up involving pretty much a complete rebuild for about $50.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

*Shiver DC*

I put a Shiver DC on my Norco Shore last fall. The fork is so sweet I don't know if I can ever go back to any lesser fork. Yes, I use it for XC and can still cane most of my riding buddies -- fitness is waaaaaaay more important than bike weight, as most of my friends' bikes are 10-20 pounds lighter than mine. Plus then you can huck off stuff on the way down... at 202 lbs, I am a full convert to 20mm thru axles.


----------



## Tambocor (Feb 6, 2004)

*Tried a Marzocchi MZ comp...*

on a Kona Hoss, but have moved on, and I'm currently building up a SC Chameleon, with a Z1 wedge. I'm a plump 280, at 6'5"


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

*3 rigid and one Boingy.*

The rigids are two Kona P2's and a custom Rick Hunter to match my bike. The Boingy one is a White Bros CX-1 I've actually had good luck with. I've been impressed with the way it performs. I'd love to try the BW 1.0 and .8 to compare.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Vanilla RLC 125, green spring, 10wt oil*

Rear shox Vanilla RC, 850# spring


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Manitou Black Comp, heavy spring. 240-210lb, over the course of ownership. Great fork.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

Black Surly rigid on the Sofa King. 

White rigid on the Stumpy. 

Carbon rigid on the Giant roadie. 

(I'm a simpleton...)


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*Two rigid, one boinger*

a Dimension disc specific rigid fork on the singlespeed. 2002 Marzocchi Atom Race 80mm w/ stiff spring kit on the hardtail.


----------



## Laffy (Jan 13, 2004)

02 Zoke MX comp
0 break downs 0 maintence
I wish I would have bought 10 of those things at the price I paid.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*2 turntables and a microphone*

I'm currently demolishing the scale at about 215 (which for me sets an all time fat record) and I run a Fox TALAS RLC on my full sus rig and the stock rigid fork on my SISS right now. However, just got my new Float 100 RLC from Jenson today and so as of tomorrow I'll be running that on the SISS. I've found that the Fox forx, with their 32 mm stanchions, are plenty rigid for a "light" clydesdale. I've heard really good things about clydes using Vanillas with good success.


----------



## Jax Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Marz Exr '03*

I did not think this shock would last, but it is still holding it's own. Carring 230lbs for more than 1700 miles and the second frame this shock is very durable.


----------



## DrGlen51 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Well Fork Me!*

I got tired of my manitou Fr and decided to go with a Marzocchi 150 FR ETA. I ordered the rest of my bike around that fork. I now have a Marin Mountain Attack with the aforementioned fork. The bike is four pounds heavier than my Marin Mt. Vision, but after three rides and two of them up some very steep stuff, I am very happy. The extra weight is well worth the imcomparable downhill difference in performance.

I can't tell if it is harder to go uphill or not, so it doesn't matter. I haven't done a ride over eight miles yet so I don't know if it will be an endurance factor, but my experience is that you can build endurance.

The ETA function on the fork allows you to lock down the fork an inch and half lower and limit it to 30 milimeters of suspension. I love this function. It means you can have your handle bars slightly higher if you want.


----------



## GhstRydrX (Jan 22, 2004)

*Got it, But have`nt ridden yet!*

My old indyxc`s are soon to be retired...My new Marz. Z150 FR are going to be sweet. With the bigger stanchions,20mm axle and ETA. It`s gonna be fun playing around with this monster. So as my new beast gets built, I know I`m late! But i didnt recieve my new FLOW until the end of Feb.I will give you my review on how my marz will land....
I`m glad to see we Clydes have our own space. At 6'5" 285lb, I now have a place to hang my hat.....I finnally have the freedom too build something that i like...So we`ll see how good my judgement will be this summer...CRAVE THE RIDE.....

Dave


----------



## Troll (Jan 28, 2004)

*98 Z-1 Bomber*

Rides as good or better than the first ride on it. Replaced bushings once (3 yrs. ago) and really didn't need it.Have mostly ridden it at the 4 " trav. setting but just serviced it, changed oil and put it at 5" to get it ready for the Ventana X-5 on the way.
Will prob. buy an '04 Z-1 FR soon just to rule out worries of fatigue on the old one.
Later, Doug (6'-7"/225 lbs.)


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*Fox Vanilla But&#8230;*

it is not enough fork for me. At 225lbs plus 34lbs of bike with DH treads the fork is simply pushed past its limits in the rough and tough in AZ. While it never bottoms or mishandles, it just seems a tad to compliant in flex, for and aft. This is only a problem when approaching the real tough tech downhills we have here. The most major problem for me is scrubbing speed. There is no provision for a disk brake that is larger than 7", which limits me to the magura marta FR or the avids and since I already have the hayes the only option is to well time my stopping points, but this means no panic-stop-on-a-dime situations or even nose wheelies. The rub is that the FOX is no-no on the 8in rotors, seems they rip off the disk tabs and specialized who was specing this has recalled the 8" ers and is replacing them with the 6" ers. Now having ridden a Rocky Switch with an 8" er in the front I know this is what I want. On demand nose wheelies, superb stopping power, my cup of tea thank you. SO no I am holding out to get a manitou sherman Firefly, cause it seems to be very stiff, lighter than the MArz' 150 and has the SPV to match my Bullit, but most importantly it has the ability to run the 8" ers. 'nuff said about that.

on my ss i can't say enough about the surly rigid. Stiff, huge clearance, compliant and mondo cheap. 'nuff said about that.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Indeed, if you need 8" rotors get a 20mm axle fork, the Vanilla suits my needs, I live in sunny sandy, dry California so I get away with rim brakes plus I'm 210# riding sothe fork suits me well and is not that heavy (a full pound lighter than my Z-1) and at 270.$ its one of the better deals I found the past year. That firefly looks like right fork for your needs, enjoy it!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

MxPro is a fabulous big boy fork, not requiring more springs, just air. 1 year and going strong. On my SS prior, now waiting for gears.
Z1 - undeniable a great fork for tiny boys and big ones.... Almost unbeatable.
My WhiteBrothers CX-1 on my 29er is surprisingly stiff and 2lbs lighter than it's Zoke competition. It's leaking air, but hasn't broken yet.
My Jr. T is sweet! Stiffer than heck!


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*mostly rigid*

The SS and Team Marin have Surly rigid forks. The Edge FS has a Z1 XFly. The commuter has a Schwinn Ashtabula. The new ride is to have a Z150 ET.


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

a '99 Z2 Bomber and a pair of 80mm Xflys. None of them are as torsionally stiff as my Cannondale Headshock, but in the world of telescopic forks, they do as they should.

although I'm thinkin Fox, I'm stickin Marzocchi.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*04 Marzocchi Z1 ETA*

I just upgraded to the new Z1 (QR version) & I love it! Its stiff enough, even with an 8" rotor, unlike a Psylo XC I had (with HD spring kit). The Psylo blew (literally) & flexed like crazy, so I gave it to a friend! 

I also have an old 98 Z1 that is still going strong (but on a shelf for the moment).

I'm 6'3" 240lbs geared up for ride on my Heckler.

The really cool part of the new Z1 is the lowpressure air preload eliminates the need for an HD springset!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Marzocchi Marathon SL*

Great fork. I like it a lot.

Ken


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

R/S Psylo SL, has worked fine for over 2 years.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

*Had a bunch...*

Let me see here...

Marzocchi Z.2 Bam: a classic Marz.

Manitou Xvert Super: great fork, one of my favorites

Manitou Black Comp: Good but not great. Wish it had TPC.

Stratos FR5: terrible

Stratos LR1: similar to FR5. Let me add that I had a terrible experience with this company.

Manitou Sherman Flick: great fork, although I don't see why they made one with regular QR, and I don't know why I bought one with it.

Marzocchi Marathon S (coil/oil version): typical solid Marz performance, although very hard to find an appropriate heavy spring for it. Wish I had gotten the 5" travel version.

Manitou Black Elite 100/120: purchased for under $100 new. Hoping it will last 3+ seasons or so because I am now heavily in debt and on a very tight budget to pay it all off. (not because of all the forks, that's spread over 6 years)

My next fork will probably be 5" travel and 20mm through axle.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

Go rigid, man. You know you wanna. "Feel" the trail....aaaahhhh.



Ken in KC said:


> Great fork. I like it a lot.
> 
> Ken


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Viagra? You're a sick man....*



xrmattaz said:


> Go rigid, man. You know you wanna. "Feel" the trail....aaaahhhh.


I actually prefer rigid. I flow better and you can really carve on a rigid fork. Alas, my shoulders, elbows and wrists happen to hate it when I ride without cushion up front. I guess that's the price I pay for being stupid when I was younger, huh?

Did Cindy wind up with a MC?

Ken


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

Cindy wouldn't go for the Chester. She really really likes her old Rockhopper, and won't commit to anything else at this point. Although we've ordered up a Burley Rock 'n Roll tandem that should be fun! I had one ~15 years ago.

My wrists and such still hurt after a long ride on the rough stuff, but still not ennuf to bow down to the suspension gods....I'm a rebel. I just love spankin' the FS guys around here on a full rigid SS! Feels kinda good. I absolutely love the "connectiveness" with the trail.

Ya'll coming down yonder to Tucson next year?? I can't wait...maybe we'll have some warm weather.....

Last weeks high was 52 degrees in my front yard....76 right now...gotta go wash the truck and get some tannage.



Ken in KC said:


> I actually prefer rigid. I flow better and you can really carve on a rigid fork. Alas, my shoulders, elbows and wrists happen to hate it when I ride without cushion up front. I guess that's the price I pay for being stupid when I was younger, huh?
> 
> Did Cindy wind up with a MC?
> 
> Ken


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Apples and Oranges...*



xrmattaz said:


> Cindy wouldn't go for the Chester. She really really likes her old Rockhopper, and won't commit to anything else at this point. Although we've ordered up a Burley Rock 'n Roll tandem that should be fun! I had one ~15 years ago.
> 
> My wrists and such still hurt after a long ride on the rough stuff, but still not ennuf to bow down to the suspension gods....I'm a rebel. I just love spankin' the FS guys around here on a full rigid SS! Feels kinda good. I absolutely love the "connectiveness" with the trail.
> 
> ...


or a turd and a baby ruth....Rockhoper vs. MC....

But then again, I understand.

I can't commit one year out. Hell, I don't even know what my schedule is for this weekend. I would like to come, but of course work, family, etc. will dictate whether I can or not.

Ken


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*continuing the jack ...*

i can't figure out why my wife is hesitant about shiny new equipment, but it's nice to see that it's not just us. no to a chester sounds pretty equivalent to our situation ...

it took me two years to 'convince' her to let me get her some new shaped downhill skis, although she wrecked her knee ligaments as a racer. her old racing skis were so long and heavy that i had to carry them around for her; i swear, those beasts must have been banned in some icbm treaty back in the late eighties.

it took four years before she 'allowed' me to give her a custom road frame (and all the parts to go with it) as a gift, though her build is such that every stock bike she rode and test rode caused her great, uh, groin discomfort. which obviously made nobody happy, ifyouknowwhutimean.

in both cases cash was not an issue; but i'll be damned if it wasn't pulling teeth - funny to be practically begging to give someone wonderful new toys. yes, practically begging. i might be kept, but i'm still a man ...

... oh, fork stuff. still loving the flick qr with the 8" avid disc up front (rigid riders - i respect you from afar). am afraid that my mx-comp w/ 6" is just not going to feel good enough once i get back on it ...


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Marzocchi MX Pro, Manitou Xvert-Air, Rigid..

Pretty happy with all 3 but I think my rigid fork is toast.


----------



## Murchman (Jan 6, 2004)

*Fox*

Float 100 RLC only had it 2 month now so not sure about how long it will hold up but so far so good. I have gone through 1 rock shox pilot SL lasted about 300 miles before the seals went out on it. Duke SL was only an 80MM but I didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## Trinket (Jan 23, 2004)

*Fork for a Fat A$*

I've been running a White Brothers DH3 for a while now. It's the best combination of plushness and durability I've found yet. I still like my Marzoc, and even my Risse, but the WB is, for me, the best out there. It took a bit of time to get it adjusted for my taste, but now, even with my 265lb, 6'3" ass on it.. it's amazing over anything..


----------



## FLYBYU (Feb 21, 2004)

I have a Marazocchi Dirt Jumper III on my dirt jumper, it seems to be fine and I've never bottomed it yet. Just got a Rock Shox Duke XC for my hardtail XC bike, seems very soft and compliant, soaks up the bumps good, but I can bottom it out pretty easy too. Is there anyway I can stiffen it up a bit, maybe change the oil or something like that (sorry I don't know much about forks)


----------

